# Secret Santa



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

Would anyone be interested in helping with a Secret Santa gift exchange? I'm thinking that many of us have good (like new) items we don't use, that someone else might think are a treasure...or this may have been an easier year for some of us than others...so, why don't we come together and see what we can do for each other? 

Recommended rules: 

1. Ladies could post what they need or want for Christmas; then others can PM them and get their address and send them the gift they want, and also quote back that they have taken that person as their Secret Santa.

2. I would highly recommend we only let our known group play, because we never know who is lurking in the shadows.... safety first. 

3. Cut it off by 19 December 2009.

Let me know if this idea passes the common sense test or not...no hurt feelings, it is just an idea, and I'm thinking out loud:santa:.

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Sounds like an awesome idea. I'm in.


----------



## GirlieBowhunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm thinking it would be fun!


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm in. I have a couple things that I have that I don't use. Hopefully someone else could use it.


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Are we going to just use hunting things?


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I dunno, I think anything would be neat. We make some crafty things so that would be neat to be able to share those items with some of you gals. Thats unless some don't prefer the hand made crafty things. Or maybe candles, that would be nice. The items I have aren't really hunting related. More like every day use. I do how ever have a rather large collection of fishing items. So I could part with that sort of stuff. I'm pretty good with crayons and printer paper also lol jk. But if its going to be just hunting. I can see what I can find. I just gave away just about everything I had extra to someone for a xmas present. Which I hope they like and is able to use. So not sure. Just depends I guess.


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Well, I don't really need a lot, we are moving to Montana next year so I am trying to weed things out, so if anyone needs household stuff let me know. 

I guess the only thing on my wish list would be someone to help pack and clean the house up when it is time But I don't think any of you could ship yourself to me That would be awesome though, probably would do more swaping of hunting strategies and stories.:wink:


----------



## GirlieBowhunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I am in need of a bowsling. I have been wanting the Bombat bow pack, but just don't have the money right now, but a sling is better than what I have now.

And I am all about swapping stories with you Camoprincess anytime. That's priceless.


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

I don't know of anything that I have to swap around, but it sounds like fun. I have a great selection of James Patterson and Stuart Woods novels.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I got in on the AT Christmas in the general forum...I sent a package to a guy two weeks ago and he pm'd me and thanked me everything. All I did was just box up some things I think every archer needs but sometimes doesn't have on hand...wax, glue, vanes, bright eyes, couple of bracelets and some other stuff that I can't remember right now. He said I must be psychic cause I sent him red and white blazers and that is what he uses!!

I am sure I can come up with some more stuff. 

Karen are you gonna organize this or what...lol...

Canam you can just send me your equalizer since you are getting a new bow!!


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I have one of those wrist strap thingies that go on your bow. Its nothing fancy or name brand. But if someone needs it just let me know. Thanks.


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

I a pink,green, tan wrist sling that I wouldn't mind sending to someone. I can try to remember to take a picture if anyone is interested.


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

Sounds like fun to me. Can't think of anything I NEED, but if someone is looking for something in particular let me know. We have so many archery items around the house, I am sure someone could put them to use.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

TN- archerychic said:


> Sounds like fun to me. Can't think of anything I NEED, but if someone is looking for something in particular let me know. We have so many archery items around the house, I am sure someone could put them to use.


That is pretty much the way I am too....we pretty much have all we need, I am always trying to sell the hubbs stuff, I think he has too much!!

Chic...I want your AM32..


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

lol. Thats funny. Does he know this? haha.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Horses&Hunting said:


> lol. Thats funny. Does he know this? haha.


Yeah he knows...I go around picking stuff up asking him if I can sell it...he has tons of cams lying around, looks to me like they need to be sold. He did give me a couple of stabs to sell which I did fast before he changed his mind..lol...he is an archery hoarder big time.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

lol. I think I seen him on tv. jk. I'm like that with some of the stuff I have collected over the years. Hard to let go. I've got 2 big boxes of stuff that I have no clue what to do with. Nothing important just the stuff no one wanted from the yard sale we had out.


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> That is pretty much the way I am too....we pretty much have all we need, I am always trying to sell the hubbs stuff, I think he has too much!!
> 
> Chic...I want your AM32..


Sorry, AM32 is staying with me.....:wink:


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

absolutecool said:


> Yeah he knows...I go around picking stuff up asking him if I can sell it...he has tons of cams lying around, looks to me like they need to be sold. He did give me a couple of stabs to sell which I did fast before he changed his mind..lol...he is an archery hoarder big time.


Got any Equalizer draw mods laying around????


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

Ok, I'll collect addresses. If you want to participate in the gift exchange, send me a PM with your address, and give me permission to share with your secret Santa! If you want to play, then reply to the thread with a few items you wish to have, then who ever wants to be their Secret Santa can send me a pm and adopt that person! Thanks! Karen


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Right now off of the top of my head ~ especially this early,

I have a neon pink and black wrist sling


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

CricketKiller said:


> Got any Equalizer draw mods laying around????


Find out what number you need...I did have some at one point in time, find out and post up!!


----------



## nikkifay (Jul 13, 2009)

camoprincess said:


> Well, I don't really need a lot, we are moving to Montana next year so I am trying to weed things out, so if anyone needs household stuff let me know.
> 
> I guess the only thing on my wish list would be someone to help pack and clean the house up when it is time But I don't think any of you could ship yourself to me That would be awesome though, probably would do more swaping of hunting strategies and stories.:wink:


Where to in montana?


----------



## nikkifay (Jul 13, 2009)

I'd love to join the Secret santa swap sounds like alot of fun...
Hmmm.... what do I need, that is tough. I am really wanting pink stuff, been dying to try arrow wraps haven't found any fun ones. I really need advice for a good entry level thumb release, I tried one but it was tricky and wasnt a good thing =0 What does anyone else need...


----------



## Amurray (Nov 7, 2009)

I am new to archery so I don't have anything extra! I really think this is a cool thing you all are doing! I love this site and enjoy getting to "know" all of you! And honestly can't think of anything I "need" right now either. My husband has kept me pretty set up so far! 
But Happy Holidays to All!!! 
Nicole


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Well. I maybe in need of a sight pretty soon. I sent mine off last week and haven't heard anything on it yet. So I have my fingers crossed that I didn't get done over. Knock on wood I don't.


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

nikkifay said:


> Where to in montana?


We are looking in the Seeley Lake area. Not 100% yet but will definitely be on that side of the state.


----------



## nikkifay (Jul 13, 2009)

camoprincess said:


> We are looking in the Seeley Lake area. Not 100% yet but will definitely be on that side of the state.


Great let me know when you get here it will be nice to have another gal to shoot with in the area. I am in Missoula. The Bearshoot is in near Seeley lake and it runs hand in hand with the Montana State shoot. :wink:


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

nikkifay said:


> Great let me know when you get here it will be nice to have another gal to shoot with in the area. I am in Missoula. The Bearshoot is in near Seeley lake and it runs hand in hand with the Montana State shoot. :wink:


Sweet! We are looking at mid~summer to move. Kids graduating and one going in the Navy and going to try and make the boot~camp graduation on our trip out.

I will be looking this weekend and can hopefully come up with a list of things I have.


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

dang... and I just gave away an old rangefinder


----------



## Kris_T (Sep 24, 2009)

I have been scrounging around just to get hunting this year, so unfotunately I have nothing much other than the things the kids have grown out of. 

If noone claims that wrist sling of camoprincess' I would love an opportunity to purchase it


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I still have my wrist sling available. Its green, brown and silver I believe. Its used tho. Its not all beat up or anything. I just never took the time to oil the leather so theres a small crack at the bottom. Which happens if you don't oil them.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

I'd love to get in on this, but don't really have anything extra. But I will go thru somethings and see what I can come up with.

I'm thinking about going to a back tension release. But would like one with a safety on it. Kinda punched myself in the face with one before! :embara:


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

absolutecool said:


> Find out what number you need...I did have some at one point in time, find out and post up!!


I'm pretty sure I need either LA 1.5 or LA 1.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

CricketKiller said:


> I'm pretty sure I need either LA 1.5 or LA 1.


I will check tonight and see what I got.....what draw are those?


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

27" and 27.5"


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Ok, we have our first "taken" lady!! :lol: Would kmgwood please PM me her address and I will pass it on to her Secret Santa?!? 

:whoo: I love this forum! Its so awesome to see all the ladies willing to help each other out. 

Dee


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

CricketKiller said:


> 27" and 27.5"


Sorry I don't have those...anything else you need?


----------



## GirlieBowhunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I was thinking about things that I would like to have and earlier I said a bow sling, but I have also been thinking about trying a thumb release. Those are really the only two things that I don't have that I would like.


----------



## psessgirl (Aug 13, 2009)

Ohh, how fun!!!!
I am ready to fullfill someones wants 

Since I am new to hunting, I could use a wrist strap thing..or some sort of bow sling for walking around...I know on my first hunt, It was soo hard to carry that thing all day....

How fun!!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I can probably scrounge up a wrist sling if anyone needs one....also some other stuff, don't really know what but I got lots of stuff lying around that needs a home!!


----------



## edswench (Apr 26, 2009)

Bow holder for waist band (Bow gets heavy walking around)....


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Just wanted to keep this to the top. Just in case anyone found something that someone else could use.


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Can anyone use 3 teenagers and a 20 year old who sits at his computer all day?


----------



## nikkifay (Jul 13, 2009)

camoprincess said:


> Can anyone use 3 teenagers and a 20 year old who sits at his computer all day?


Sorry but no I have a teenager that sits on the computer all day and a 9 year old princess. No complaints on the youngest he is my sweetie=)

I so know this is not the best place for this but.... I am looking for a carter quickie release. I am more then willing to buy it but would like to find a used one that needs a home. I got my cousins wife shooting and she loves my release and I can't part with it... Hopefully a used one would be a little less expensive :wink:


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

camoprincess said:


> Sweet! We are looking at mid~summer to move. Kids graduating and one going in the Navy and going to try and make the boot~camp graduation on our trip out.
> 
> I will be looking this weekend and can hopefully come up with a list of things I have.


Our son graduates navy bAsic training 30 dec is it the same?


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

SLG2 said:


> Our son graduates navy bAsic training 30 dec is it the same?


No, she is still a senior in high school and won't go to basic until June. Too bad though, would have been awesome to meet you


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

*half dozen - 25" Vapor Speed 23 4000-S*

Found a half dozen arrows that would be of no use to us (since all the ladies in my family and youth archery team are on staff of Victory Arrows ;-)

They are the VAPOR 23 Speed 23/64 4000-S (OD .358") diameter shaft.

I just finished removing the old insets and mismatched nock bushings and trimmed them up. they are all exactly 25" cut end to end bare shaft, no bushings or inserts.

They are a bit scuffed from being refletched a few times but will still shoot great


I will be happy to fletch them in 3" Norway Duravanes Grey Green or Blue, or any combination of those colors or Left Wing TrueFlight 3" round back natural feathers in light yellow, dark yellow, white, blue, or black) or Left Wing TrueFlight 4" round back natural feathers in red only.


You will need inserts and bushings!


If you can use them, just PM me a mailing address.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Dang wish those were alittle bigger.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I did some digging around and I found some Extreme Shrink Fletch, they are brand new in the package. Comes with a cd. Not sure if someone could use it or not. For those whom have horses, I have some tack items I can part with. Like lead ropes, things of that nature. I have to see what else I have.


----------



## Ms.Sapphire (Dec 15, 2004)

I would love to participate if it is not too late to join. I make bows, leashes, bandanas, and collars for dogs. 

I don't know what I could use, but surprises are always fun! 

Rikki


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

*Addresses Sent*

Ok, I sent PM's to some of you who volunteered to be a Secret Santa! I only received 6 addresses from :

Nikkifay
Camoprincess
PSESSGirl
Edswench
Horses&Hunting
Girliebowhunter

Thanks everyone, this should be fun! 

Karen


----------



## MartinGirl (Nov 22, 2009)

Great idea! My husband has lots of cams and things lying around too. I would love to have a pink wrist sling to go with my pink bow. Anything pink bow related really. Hope I am not to late for the cutoff. Merry Christmas! Also have a beautiful crystal cake plate that transforms into a punch bowl. It has never been used.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I got me someone to send something too!!!


----------



## nikkifay (Jul 13, 2009)

I am so excited this will be a TON of fun=)


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm super excited. Can't wait to get started. I haven't received a PM yet tho. Hummm.


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

Horses&Hunting said:


> I'm super excited. Can't wait to get started. I haven't received a PM yet tho. Hummm.


 We had more folks volunteer to be secret santa, that didn't provide their addresses, so I mixed it up a bit...totally random, but not so much that I spent a ton of time on it...lol! Thanks! Karen


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I am mailing my secret santa gift tomorrow!!!

I would really like to have a Mathews shirt if anyone has one lying around they don't wear anymore...it needs to be a large...I have switched bow brands and don't have any Mathews stuff...lol


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

You have switched over to the dark side..... haha


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

CricketKiller said:


> You have switched over to the dark side..... haha


Yes ma'am I have


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I would say she has switched to the dark side lol. What did you switch from? I went from Hoyt to Bear.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Horses&Hunting said:


> I would say she has switched to the dark side lol. What did you switch from? I went from Hoyt to Bear.


I went from Bowtech to Mathews...


----------



## Kris_T (Sep 24, 2009)

Thank you ~ thank you ~ thank you Santa for the wrist sling!!!! It matches the strings on my Passion almost perfectly! I will post a pic soon.


----------

